# Vis du ventilateur abimée



## sebmeunier (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas trop dans quelle section poster mon message donc je tente ici, un peu par défaut.

J'ai souhaité dépoussiérer mon MacBook Unibody Alu (late 2008). Rien de bien compliqué a priori pour quelqu'un d'un beau bidouilleur/bricoleur comme moi. Aucun problème pour enlever le capot. J'enlève les deux premières vis qui fixent le ventilo, là encore aucun souci. Par contre, impossible d'enlever la dernière, qui montre beaucoup plus de résistance que les autres. Ca semblait même excessif. Bref, à force d'essayer en croyant y arriver, la tête de vis n'est plus en forme de croix mais ronde.

Selon vous, y a-t-il une solution pour la retirer et en replacer une neuve ? Car si j'ai dépoussiéré ce que je pouvais, j'aimerais quand même démonter le ventilo pour pouvoir accéder à la grille qui, vu l'état du reste de la machine, doit probablement être encrassé aussi.

En espérant que vous puissiez m'être d'une aide,

Sébastien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------

En fait, c'est exactement ceci (sauf que c'est la vis de l'autre côté) :

http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/tete-de-vis-abimee-sur-carte-mere-de-macbook/

Vous conseillez une technique en particulier ? Les deux dernières me semblent risquées à faire. Vous pensez qu'ils pourraient m'aider (gratuitement ou moyennant un tout petit prix) dans un centre de réparation agréé Apple ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Mars 2013)

sebmeunier a dit:


> dans un centre de réparation agréé Apple ?



Aucune chance. A mois d'être toi-même extrêmement chanceux. 

Les deux dernières sont les plus risquées, mais aussi les seules qui devraient avoir un résultat : 
La première il faut l'appliquer quand il reste encore un peux de prise sur la tête de vis. 

Vue l'accessibilité de la vis, je te propose une dernière solution : 
Prendre la tête de la vis par le bout d'une grosse pince avec le bout bien plat.
Forcer (avec précision) de sorte à ce que le cercle de la tête devienne un ovale. A présent, tu à suffisamment de prise pour tourner ta vis avec ta prince.

Surtout, ne pas bouger sur les cotés, car la vis cassera, et ce n'est pas ce que tu souhaites


----------



## sebmeunier (30 Mars 2013)

Ouais, l'idée de la pince n'est pas si mauvaise que ça. Reste à voir l'accessibilité, car c'est la vis la moins bien située des trois. Je regarde ça et je vous tiens au courant.

Si j'arrive à la retirer, où puis-je retrouver une vis à l'identique ?


----------



## sebmeunier (3 Avril 2013)

J'ai redémonté mon MacBook, les têtes de vis sont plus plates que je ne le pensais. Du coup, difficile d'espérer plier la tête de vis avec une pince pour ensuite la défaire.

Je me demande quand même que faire : essayer moi-même quelque chose ou le porter préventivement chez quelqu'un qui pourra m'aider.


----------

